# Waiting to miscarry



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

Found out yesterday we have lost our little one.    We saw a lovely heartbeat at 6 and 8 weeks but at 10 it had stopped beating. Baby is measuring 8+5. There is no blood or pain or anything,  just waiting. As it's a Sunday I can't phone EPU til tomorrow morning. It's a strange feeling and am not ready to part with our little one yet so am glad we have this day together before facing reality. Don't really know why am posting this I just wanted to write something. 

Lots of love to any of you who have been through this or going through it just now.


----------



## Sidd (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey I just wanted to say I am thinking of you and sending you lots of prayers
I know there are no real words that will help...just want you to know that this site has some lovely women who will support you
Take comfort in your husband and just take each day as it comes....I really wish these kinds of things didn't happen to good people

I am always here if you want a chat hun x


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry. There are no words of comfort I can give you but just to let you know there are people thinking of you who know the feelings you are having and are here if you need to talk.


----------



## Sapphire952 (Aug 6, 2014)

Sunshine - there are no words, I'm so sorry you find yourself here.  Please take each day as it comes and know that we are all here for you x


----------



## Brownie250 (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm so sorry to read this. I really do know how you feel as the exact same thing happened to me. When your ready PM I'm happy to chat. Lots of cuddles from your DH needed xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry honey, thinking of you  

Its completely understandable and you don't need to rush any decision. Maybe have a look at the Loss section. there are some guides at the top of the page and loads of supportive and experienced ladies who will support you.

Again honey, so so sorry xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you so much ladies. What a shame that so many of us have faced this, and lost our precious angels.


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Sunshine I know I have already said on another thread but I'm so very sorry, I know how absolutely horrendous it is to go through this and it's so cruel. Give yourself time to grieve and be kind to yourself. Lots of love xxx


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

I am so sorry to read this xxxxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks Pinkchick and Capilry xx 

Going to bed was the worst last night. Still no bleeding or sign anything is wrong. Symptoms are lessening though I guess. I just wish this wasn't happening and I could change reality and go back to that heartbeat, the planned nursery in our new house and a baby in our arms in March. Scared to go to hospital this morning as their aim will be to take him away from me. How crazy is that. He's already gone but I can't face that thought. 

My other miscarriage started with bleeding,  it took me a year to come to terms with. This one is so different but equally horrible. It's almost like am in denial as there's no bleeding. That was always my sign that this one was safe. Sorry for the rant, I will probably use this thread to write out my feelings as don't want to keep them inside. 

Thanks so much for your kind words xx


----------



## Inca43 (Jul 12, 2015)

So so sorry to hear that. All of us that have experienced this know the pain that you will go through. If you can take comfort that all of us will be holding your hand and there for you if there is a time when you would like to talk about it. xxxx


----------



## mrschef04 (Apr 15, 2015)

I just wanted to tell you how sorry I am.  It is devastating.  I've never been able to get as developed as you, but I've had three miscarriages (natural pregnancies).  The third one was in the middle of my very first IVF cycle, when I had just started stimming.  I was already emotional from my cycle failing and this threw another spanner into the works.  Please hold on to your OH and love and care for each other through this time.  It is the one thing that I was able to accept through my first IVF - that my husband really and truly loved me with all his heart because of the real, true me and that he would always be there through anything.  That is gold dust.  I wish you the best for wherever your journey next takes you, honey.  Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

Mrschef you are so right,  my husband has been my rock throughout this whole fertility journey and it has brought us closer in a way that's hard to describe. Lots of love xx


----------

